# Christmas Presents for the Shop !!



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2005)

So....where are all the good tool gloats for the new shop presents this year ?? 

I don't have any, as we did not exchange gifts within the family this year.  We did something else.

So I am counting my new Legacy Mill & Nova 3000 I allready bought as early presents to myself[]

So what did you get ????????????


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 25, 2005)

Socks[!]



> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />So....where are all the good tool gloats for the new shop presents this year ??
> 
> I don't have any, as we did not exchange gifts within the family this year.  We did something else.
> ...


----------



## HuskyDriver (Dec 25, 2005)

Got me a Wolverine grinding jig and a pen press.  Now I'll get really good edges on my tools.  Hope all had a very merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.  

Greg


----------



## lkorn (Dec 25, 2005)

When I get home from this extended business trip to Charleston I'll have ny new lathe from Johnny's pen contest, AND I'm ordering a new Grizzly G0555 bandsaw with the riser block.  Then I have torearrange my shop in order to fit it all in[]  Oh the trials we suffer[}]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 25, 2005)

How a bout a new cooking range with a convection oven? I even got to install it myself! It was allot of fun cutting the counter top to make it fit!![][][]


----------



## Mudder (Dec 25, 2005)

I received a Lie-Nielsen low angle jack plane:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?DeptID=2118&FamilyID=573

A Nova Live center:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5198

A beaver hollowing tool:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4596

A Captive ring tool:

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=1800

3 assorted pieces of exotic wood bowl blanks,


But most importantly, I beautiful morning with my wife and son.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 25, 2005)

My Son got me a Coffee Press, a thermos that looks like wood grain and a Starbucks travel mug so that I can have my coffee in style while I'm in my shop.  Coooool.

Wayne


----------



## micah (Dec 25, 2005)

So far I've gotten a 16" drill press and a Lithium cordless dremel. 
Probably be getting a new grinder and bandsaw tomorrow!
Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh yea,

I also got a set of Sorby Stebcenters (1 for headstock & 1 revolving):

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5082


It's a good year for me []


----------



## penhead (Dec 25, 2005)

Got a new Grizzly G0444Z tablesaw [][][]
http://www.grizzly.com/products/item.aspx?itemnumber=G0444Z

Merry Christmas to all..!


----------



## Dario (Dec 25, 2005)

LOML told me to buy a Jet mini VS and did set aside the money for it...but I am holding up for now...planning on using the money on somethjing else (temporarily [][}])

Hope she won't kill me.[V][B)]


----------



## rtparso (Dec 25, 2005)

IPOD so I can listen to music while I turn (pens).


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Got a new Grizzly G0444Z tablesaw [][][]
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/item.aspx?itemnumber=G0444Z
> 
> Merry Christmas to all..!



Right / left or do you go both ways []


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Dec 25, 2005)

From my folks I got the wolverine jig and the slow speed grinder - and my girlfriend MADE (yes MADE) a workbench.  I have not seen it yet, but I'll be sure to get pictures posted when I see it.  From what I hear it's beautiful!

Merry Christmas, all!
Bill


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Dec 25, 2005)

T-shirt and gift certificate from Woodcraft!


----------



## woodman928 (Dec 25, 2005)

<b></b>I got a lump of COAL   [}][!][V] []


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> <br /><b></b>I got a lump of COAL   [}][!][V] []



Finally somebody telling the truth about how good he was this year [] I can't believe you guys with all the nice gifts were that good! & Mudder, I was surprised there was anything left at Woodcraft to BUY []

Virgil, are those socks for keeping your turning tools warm & fuzzy ??


----------



## Deere41h (Dec 25, 2005)

A Bonnie Klein Thread cutter for making threaded boxes.  Saw her at SWAT this year and my wife took the hint.


----------



## Scott (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a Sorby angled box scraper, a Dewalt drywall screwgun, and a 12" Bessy K-body clamp.  I have been using a Bessy K-body for pressing my pens together since I first started turning pens, but the shortest I had was about 30".  This shorter one will be real nice for assembling pens now!  What a nice Christmas day!

Scott.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 25, 2005)

Scott did make the haul, didn't he? Socks were just to have something to say. Our family opens gifts tonight. My wife and I got a treadmill as our gift to ourselves. I'll report more later, but I don't expect any tools.

John S. IF I turn a couple of boxes will you thread them Turesday evening.[] That is really a nice gift. Tell CJ she did a good job! 

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Easysport (Dec 25, 2005)

I must have been real bad. I got a bad case of the FLU.[] I haven't been to the shop in a few days, but I expect there will be a new disk sander somewhere.[] Hope you all had a happy and healthly Christmas.[8D]


----------



## HuskyDriver (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> <br /><b></b>I got a lump of COAL   [}][!][V] []



So turn it into a pen![)]


----------



## Jerry Crice (Dec 25, 2005)

Three new shirts and ties with a couple sets of cufflinks and tie bars.


----------



## melogic (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a remote starter for my Pickup Truck. I'm thinking this will be good in the winter to warm the truck and also in the summer to cool it before getting in. I'm really excited about this and can't wait to install it. I also got a few shirts and other things as well.


----------



## penhead (Dec 25, 2005)

One way definately and for sure..and to the right [8D]





> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a 19" flat screen computer monitor


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 25, 2005)

1989 - 1990 Edition

"Collectible Fountain Pens
Parker, Sheafer, Wahl-Eversharp, Waterman"

by Glen Bowen

Chuckie


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 25, 2005)

My boys got me some commercial grade floor matting for the shop that piece together so I have 9' of it to rest my tender feet, legs, back, and neck as I play with pen stuff. My nephew got me a box of wood pen blanks from curly woods.
I guess I was a good boy this year![][][]


----------



## Pen Man (Dec 25, 2005)

Got a pair of socks and a peace of a** Both too big![][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL...Pretty soon your going to be eating those socks!!


----------



## woodwish (Dec 25, 2005)

First and formost, I got to spend the morning with my wife, daughters, and daughters friends until all the wrapping was gone, Bloody Mary's consumed, big breakfast gone, and eveyone took off for other locations to eat lunch.  Tonight we all gathered again for Christmas dinner with all the family and some nieghbors.  For the shop I got the Souix angle drill and the variety asst. for woodturners from Klingspor that I hinted about for years.  Also got a new 2-gun gravity feed spray set, to supplememt my usual siphon gun sets that I usally use.  Neither gift is all the useful for pens but sure will be useful for other projects from the lathe.


----------



## TexasJohn (Dec 26, 2005)

I got everything I had coming to me.[]


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 26, 2005)

A friend of mine got one of those romote starters and his truck a few years ack. It would start up when his neighbors used various remote controls in their homes....garage door openers, TV remotes, cell phones, etc. Maybe the mfgs have them refined by now. Hope it works out for you.

My big haul today was a box of shop towels and a few rolls of elec tape. I don't even use electrical tape....I live in a new home....gotta love my brohter in law but he is a lousey gifter.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by melogic_
> <br />I got a remote starter for my Pickup Truck. I'm thinking this will be good in the winter to warm the truck and also in the summer to cool it before getting in. I'm really excited about this and can't wait to install it. I also got a few shirts and other things as well.


----------



## LanceD (Dec 26, 2005)

52" LCD TV and my wife STILL refuses to let me set it up in my shop.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 26, 2005)

A GPS unit to find my way back from the shop[]


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 26, 2005)

The best Christmas present I got was being able to watch the joy in my little girl's eyes another year as  she opened the presents... 
Then she made a big event out of going under the tree to dig out the presents for my wife and myself... 
I got a black tshirt that says "BIG PEOPLE are harder to kidnap" .. now if you have not met me, you don't know how appropriate that shirt is.. [][] and of course the obligatory packages of new undies... and a note attached to the tshirt package stating not for use in the shop...


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 26, 2005)

Don,
Bring the tape to bubasville tomorrow and I'll trade you something for it.[]


----------



## HuskyDriver (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by melogic_
> <br />I got a remote starter for my Pickup Truck. I'm thinking this will be good in the winter to warm the truck and also in the summer to cool it before getting in. I'm really excited about this and can't wait to install it. I also got a few shirts and other things as well.



Got me one of those installed last fall.  Had it installed by a shop.  Heard that the install was way to involved for me.  Hope it works out for you.  Its the best mod. I've ever added to my truck.  Its great walking out to a nice warm truck in the morning.  

Merry Christmas all!

Greg


----------



## SC-Wayne (Dec 26, 2005)

Jet mini bed extension & roll-away tool cabinet


----------



## Monty (Dec 26, 2005)

My daughter and SIL gave me this sign for my shop





and 50 30-06 cartridges.
My son had watch on the CG cutter til 10 AM christmas day. We'll have another Christmas thursday night when he and his fiancÃ© get here from Mobile.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Dec 26, 2005)

My first post. Hello, by the way and Merry Christmas to all. I try to get a tool each Christmas that I think I'd like to have  and since PSI was gracious to send me the how to video on pen making. I ordered just about every thing(Jet lathe, pen press, blank vice, the cheapest blanks and kits 15 sets-I plan on making alot of mistakes. Sand paper, various polishes and sandpaper.) Found this forum, read so much I felt I passed the beginner stage and ordered from another company come cigar pen kits, sample blanks from all over the world, some ca glue. went to Lowes and bought BLO, a can of deft, and various other finishing items.) Then told my wife to wrap them as they came in so as I'd be surprised when we open gifts. So for a week and a half there lay under and around the tree several boxes and a very large  box. Being one not to pick up a gift and shake it, I thought everything was there. Yesterday, unwrapping gifts saving the biggest for last, was the PSI box. Every thing there but no lathe. asked the wife, wheres the lathe? She said,m It's not there?  Duh! NO! It's not here. She hands me an unopen letter from PSI, lathe on back order 01/20/2006.  So me and the kids had fun Drilling and glueing blanks. We'll be ready then.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 26, 2005)

Mannie, love that sign!  Obviously they must understand the rules of the shop! []  That's about the coolst thing I have seen on here, although Ol' Griz's t-shirt is a close second  [8D]


----------



## ldimick (Dec 26, 2005)

Parts for a rolling turning lathe stand and $100 gift certificate for Paradise Pen Co.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />My Son got me a Coffee Press, a thermos that looks like wood grain and a Starbucks travel mug so that I can have my coffee in style while I'm in my shop.  Coooool.
> 
> Wayne



Why wood you want to press coffee? [?] I drink mine. []


----------



## Mudder (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



A coffee press makes those high falootin cups of coffee.

http://www.coffeegeek.com/guides/presspot


----------



## airrat (Dec 26, 2005)

no tools, i got tupperware[:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 26, 2005)

Anthony,
For crying out load! Find a local woodcrafts store and go pick one up. Absolutely no reason to wait until late January. I wouldn't. BTW. What was in the very large box?[]


----------



## Murphy (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a new Henry Taylor 1/2" spindle gouge, a new Lee Valley apron, $25 Lee Valley gift cerificate, an electric branding iron, and I gave my husband a new Ridgid 18 volt cordless drill which he thinks is for him. [}]
By the way Jim, I gave both of my sons a laminated celtic cross pen and they think I am the smartest person around.  Forgive me if I don't correct them.[]


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kemosabe62_
> <br />My first post. Hello, by the way and Merry Christmas to all. I try to get a tool each Christmas that I think I'd like to have  and since PSI was gracious to send me the how to video on pen making. I ordered just about every thing(Jet lathe, pen press, blank vice, the cheapest blanks and kits 15 sets-I plan on making alot of mistakes. Sand paper, various polishes and sandpaper.) Found this forum, read so much I felt I passed the beginner stage and ordered from another company come cigar pen kits, sample blanks from all over the world, some ca glue. went to Lowes and bought BLO, a can of deft, and various other finishing items.) Then told my wife to wrap them as they came in so as I'd be surprised when we open gifts. So for a week and a half there lay under and around the tree several boxes and a very large  box. Being one not to pick up a gift and shake it, I thought everything was there. Yesterday, unwrapping gifts saving the biggest for last, was the PSI box. Every thing there but no lathe. asked the wife, wheres the lathe? She said,m It's not there?  Duh! NO! It's not here. She hands me an unopen letter from PSI, lathe on back order 01/20/2006.  So me and the kids had fun Drilling and glueing blanks. We'll be ready then.



Now that's how to ALMOST insure you get what you want.  Like Ron said, find one local, don't wait.  Oh yea, WELCOME to the group![8D]


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 26, 2005)

A padded stool, 220 piece Dremel Tool accessory pack, 10 FP kits, Rex and Kips DVD volume two and a PSI Polisher System.............Now need some time to go out to the shop, will be missing some days off due year-end shift schedule changes.  Got to hurry up because my sons race season starts in 3 1/2 weeks.

Almost forgot the new barrel trimmer, 10mm drill bit and a new set of bushings for the FP's.


----------



## Glenmore (Dec 26, 2005)

I got my four best things early this year well I bought the first one myself [:I] the second was a oil filled electric heater from the wife [] in which I instisted on having.  The third was my new and first lathe from my brother [:0] didn't expect that one in a millon years.  The forth was given to me last week a whole log truck that's right 25 tons of lumber maple, oak, and hickory all mine for the price of a wooden cane that made him for a gift for helping me out this year. Like they say in the commercials priceless.[]


----------



## mick (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a dust collector(much needed) [] and some time off to build a wall in my shop!


----------



## ashaw (Dec 26, 2005)

Delta Table Saw and a Biscut Joiner.


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glenmore_
> <br /> the second was a oil filled electric heater from the wife [] in which I instisted on having.  []


[?]




Thank God I don't have to have one of those.  How can anyone survive in temps below 45 that last for more than a few hours...........brrrr[]


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Dec 27, 2005)

Fellas' I'm patient. Besides there's not a specialized store that I know of close to me. The big box, was all the PSI stuff, less the lathe and alot of brown paper packing. Besides I have alot of post Katrina repairs and clean up. Although not as much as some folks have to do and more than others. If I did get the lathe. I feel some of that work wouldn't get done. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## nilsatcraft (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't get any shop stuff this year.  My wife bought me a 1000 watt 6.1 surround sound system with 5 disc DVD changer.  I was pretty darn excited!  My parents and I got her an iPod Nano, so she was pretty excited too.  The kids had the most fun, though and that was the funnest part of it all.  [:I]


----------



## punkinn (Dec 27, 2005)

I did get a few turning goodies; a woodturners' coat (which I like a lot), a new mandrel and what I like for a pen clamp, my very own Bessey!  




<br />

I'm thinkin that the BF (boyfriend) wanted to keep his spensive K-Body Besseys to himself.  hee hee   I love using this for assembly though; so precise.  

Happy Holidays to everybody! []
Nancy


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />I did get a few turning goodies; a woodturners' coat (which I like a lot), a new mandrel and what I like for a pen clamp, my very own Bessey!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Nancy!

I agree with you!  I just love using my Bessy for pen assembly!  My Wife bought me a nice new 12" one for Christmas this year so I wouldn't have to use the long one anymore.  Have fun!

Scott.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got in from out of town to find my friend Mike (Vick) has rescued my gift from the porch. It is the new model of the "Monster Lathe Tool Deluxe" http://www.monster-wood-tool.com/wst_page4.php . 
Now, is it wrong to have tools that are bigger than your lathe? This thing is sweet, I can't wait to have a lathe that will utilize its potential. (Is it here yet?)


----------



## esheffield (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't really get much in the way of tools this year. My FIL gave me a set of Forstner bits, and my uncle and aunt gave me one of those super high-powered hand-held spotlight things. My big thing this year was the new PC I built a few weeks ago, and a long weekend in a rental cabin in Pigeon Forge, TN for us and my wife's family. We lost my MIL suddenly just before Christmas last so this was to try and take everyone's mind off of it. So on Christmas day we just exchange a couple of small things. I gave her a pay-as-you-go cell phone (contrary to stereotypes, she does NOT like talking on the phone much so paying for a bunch of minutes every month would be a waste) and she game me the Playstation 2 game "Destroy All Humans". [] It's a blast, but not for little kids. Have to play it after the kids are asleep. [] Overall a great day though.


----------



## GregD (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought myself a set of bowl turning tools. They haven't arrived as yet. Other than that no tools this year.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Dec 30, 2005)

We did not exchange gifts this year.  We decided that our trip to MI was all we could do. We also asked the kids (all 3 of them) to not get us anything cause we have all anyone could want and they need to save their money.  We had a wonderful time with our daughter and family in MI and are back in time to spend the new year with our 2 sons here.  What more could anyone ask?! I have a suspicion that there is a slow speed grinder and wolverine set-up waiting for my birthday next Wednesday though![}][][] It's the really big birthday(65) and I was told it is something special![]  Glad to hear you all had a wonderful Christmas also.


----------



## Jacob Albers (Dec 30, 2005)

Compound Miter Saw[8D] and a pen case.


----------



## ryannmphs (Dec 30, 2005)

I got a new 6" tool rest for my Delta 1440 and a MT alignment tool (MT2 to MT2) to check the alignment of my HS & TS.  I also got a new Craftsman Skill Saw (my old B&D had a bad bearing and the switch was going out).  Those were from my parents.  From my wife/daughter I got a woodburning kit and a Ryobi laser level kit []

Ryan


----------



## Probie (Dec 30, 2005)

Being alive and recovering from a reimplantation of the right index finger was a good start to a merry christmas.  An accident with the table saw in mid Sept took my index finger, which they put back together, and another cut to the bone and tendon to the middle finger.  In Oct I got a Jet 13" planer/molder as an Xmas gift. Also a DC unit from Delta, over 2000 CFM!!!.  Lots of gift certificates and a Delta 12" disc sander.  Time spent with family and friends was of course the best gift.  Now we are looking at building onto the house a 20 x 20 2 story add on for a new shop.  Wow has this year been expensive....but still worth it.
I'm thinking the planer has its eye on taking my whole arm!!!  Now let's all repeat.... shop safety 3 times and use those push sticks.


----------

